# Easy kids "trigger" shifters?



## whistlerrider (Nov 5, 2004)

My six year old has twist grip shifters on his bike, which have mechanically deteriorated and are extremely hard to move (the front derailer is impossible for him to shift without two hands) and he wants trigger shifters like a couple of his friends. From new, both he and his sister (at 5 and 6) could twist the rear shifter but could hardly move the front one, even when brand new or freshly tuned. 

I am looking for some shifters that would be easy enough for a 6 year old to push.

One of his friends has the Shimano Top Mount 6 speed SIS "Thumb" shifter with a 'push dial' for up gearing and a buttom for the 'release' donw gearing. Easy to down shift, but I watch his buddy take his hand off the handle bar in order to push the thumb trigger and I have tried it too - way too hard. 

Anyone have any suggestions as to shifters that work well with little hands and limited strength in those hands? (also so they don't have to release the handle bar when going through rocks and roots)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

When I bought my son a HotRock 20, it had 6-speed grip shifters and he did not like them as they were hard to turn. I bought him a set of Shimano rapidfire MC40 (alivio level) since I needed to stay 7-speed. He had no issues using them. Those seem hard to come by, but I have found the newer Altus M310 (Amazon has them individually) are close. I have a set on order for a 24" Trek I'm upgrading for my neice, also requiring 7-speed.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

whistlerrider said:


> My six year old has twist grip shifters on his bike, which have mechanically deteriorated and are extremely hard to move (the front derailer is impossible for him to shift without two hands) and he wants trigger shifters like a couple of his friends. From new, both he and his sister (at 5 and 6) could twist the rear shifter but could hardly move the front one, even when brand new or freshly tuned.
> 
> I am looking for some shifters that would be easy enough for a 6 year old to push.
> 
> ...


This is a little more than you asked for but this is what I put on my daughters 20inch Shred. Came out to $45 for a trigger shifter, RD and mega range freewheel.

http://forums.mtbr.com/9296622-post12.html


----------



## kosayno (Sep 7, 2006)

My daughter just turned 7 and has no problem with the Shimano LX I put on the right side/rear. The left sided front requires much more power and she's having a little difficulty with that.


----------



## tb801 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll need to look into this. My son keeps turning the grip off his bike because of shifting.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

I put a X.5 trigger on my daughter's bike along with a X.7 short cage. She has trouble shifting it.  My son didn't have any problems using the X.7 with a twist shifter around the same age. I haven't decided what I'm going to do now.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

I put X3 triggers onto my kids 20" and 24" bikes, they just prefer them to Twisties - they are pretty decent and have the added advantage of being dirt cheap.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

My son (6) played with the Shimano Alivio SL-310 triggers / RD-310 rear derailleur that I put on his bike over the weekend.

As he clicked up and down the gears I asked him if it was easier than the twist shift and he positively stated that yes it was easier. Only thing with the Shimano triggers that I have found is that I also needed to order new brake levers as the ones that come shock with twist shifters do not allow enough room for the index finger trigger. I've order Avid FR5s. I hope they fit. I'll let you know later in the week.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

It has more to do with the spring strength in the short cage derailleur, the shifter without a derailleur tugging on it has no resistance.

I have a X.5 RD med cage lying around somewhere. I can't recall if it's softer than the X.7 short cage I put on. I guess I'll have to find it and play around with it to see. My son uses X.5 trigger with X.9 RD now on a 24".

My son was using a X.5 twist shifter, and he didn't have any problems shifting the same X.7 short cage on the 20" bike. However he was running 2x8, and I have my daughter set up for 1x9. He was definitely stronger.

Anyway, unless your kid has more developed finger strength, going with higher end short cage derailleurs may not be a good idea.


----------



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

I have the X3 trigger on my daughters bike now matched with a medium cage Sram Duel Drive rear derailleur and she loves it. Definitely easier for her then the gripshifter the bike came with.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

Update: Shimano FTW.

Prior setup: Sram X.5 trigger with Sram X.7 short cage RD and Shimano 12-36T 9 speed cassette.

Current setup: Shimano M660 trigger with Shimano Tourney TX-30 RD and Shimano 12-36T 9 speed cassette.

I tried Sram X.0 twist shifter, she couldn't do it, too firm. I tried Sram X.5 rear derailleur, easier, but still too firm. I went back to the Shimano Tourney RD and a Shimano M660 trigger. Perfect, she clicks like a champ. It is used with the Tektro twist shift v-brake lever (notched a bit for more reach). I angle the shifter based on her thumb reach. It goes under the v-brake lever, even with the display gauge, it's set up for 1-finger or 2-finger braking.

Also note, the Tourney RD is now running with a 12-36T 9 speed cassette. Original bike spec was 7 speed. No problems at all, for the cost conscious and it easily clears the 36T cog with the b-limit screw set about half way and the low range limiter set about 3/4 in. I may change the RD out to a higher end and lighter spec in the future. The Sram X.7 short cage is over 100g lighter.

I looked at the Alivio shifter, and the display gauge is a bit wide, so I would go with the Deore shifter as the lowest end spec as the gauge is about 7/8 covering the clamp instead of next to it, saving about 1/3 of an inch. The SLX can remove the gauge if desired, not sure about the Deore, but I'm using the SLX M660 with the gauge.


----------

